# Can i stop over at Asda / Walmart  M5 J17



## wallacengromit (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ya, 

i'm off to the sunny ( ha ha ) south west next week, going down after work, i remember there is a massive Asda at J 17 MS south of Bristol, does anyone know if you can stay there for a kip please ? 

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 12, 2008)

Seeing that its a 24hr store - maybe... But knowing a little of how Walmart operate, I wouldn't be doing it myself.


----------



## AndyC (Jun 12, 2008)

wallacengromit said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> i'm off to the sunny ( ha ha ) south west next week, going down after work, i remember there is a massive Asda at J 17 MS south of Bristol, does anyone know if you can stay there for a kip please ?
> 
> Cheers


You'd need to ask the store manager, but if the car park is controlled by a security company, like a lot of Tesco's are now, it's unlikely.

AndyC


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe head down into Portishead? That's not far off the M5

Where are you heading for in the South West because its not a bad run Bicester to St Agnes; it should take approximately 4 and half hours without going mental


----------



## wallacengromit (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks very much for your replies folks. i'm off to Barnstaple for starters - cant wait to get away , i want to see if Instow is still as lovely as i remember it from many years ago....did think about going in one run but might fall asleep and my pooch has to have T breaks, anyway thats assuming i can get diesel as people panic buy...


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,

Whenever we travel down to that area we always set off from Manchester at night and do a couple of stops on the way, one of them being the Asda. We tend to arrive in the wee small hours, too soon for the breakfast in the cafe.
We do a bit of shopping and then have a rest/cat nap break, not a 'draw the blinds and get into you pj's' break .


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 14, 2008)

There are a few good lay-bys down the A361 and you should be OK for a few hours kip.
There is a bit on the 361 where it looks like it was a 3 lane road but the inner part has been coned off. It is going up a slight hill and on the left you will see a Parking Area and Caff and WCs indicated. plenty of room to over-night there.

It shouldn't take you more than three and half hours. 

For Instow: bear left at Barnstaple onto the new bypass. I can't remember if there is a turn off the A39 or not but I am usually down at Bideford grubbing about fishing. There's a reasonable road off the A39 just before you go over the new bridge at Bideford, signposted B3233 - goes off to your right.

Watch out for speed cameras...

For Wild Camping, you will be better off down that way than up by Croyde, Woolacombe etc.

Have great time and please give us all a little write-up of your travels.


----------



## wildman (Jun 14, 2008)

you have PM


----------



## t&s (Jun 14, 2008)

wallacengromit said:


> thanks very much for your replies folks. i'm off to Barnstaple for starters - cant wait to get away , i want to see if Instow is still as lovely as i remember it from many years ago....did think about going in one run but might fall asleep and my pooch has to have T breaks, anyway thats assuming i can get diesel as people panic buy...



instow is still nice why not go across the bridge to appledore for some realy fresh localy caught fish and chips the best i have found in the area i go there most weeks 
parking on the seafront with toilets i dont know if overnighting is allowed but there is plenty of old disused road parking near by or a large carpark at the begining of torrington you could stay on


----------



## wallacengromit (Jun 17, 2008)

*thanks all*

for your msgs , i'll let you know about my adventures when im back in email land as im one of teh few that hasnt got technology yet


----------



## wallacengromit (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello , im back in the office with a pc!

Im a bit slow at 4 hrs to get to Barnstaple but had a great walk around the pannier market and went to Bideford had the best fudge at Rolys  also went to Rolys at Totnes but the fudge wasnt as soft and sweet as teh one at Bideford, it must be the way they stir in in the massive pot... had a walk about but couldnt see anyone fishing, mind you tide was out! Went to Appledore aswell massive carpark at the end but it was drizzling and cold and nowhere looks the same but it is pretty with the quaint alleys and old charm. Been looking for jobs in DEvon but ive no chnace unless i win the lotto...Off to the New Forest next week and i'll be comparing the fudge and cream teas in hampshire...


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 7, 2008)

wallacengromit said:


> Hello , im back in the office with a pc!
> 
> Im a bit slow at 4 hrs to get to Barnstaple but had a great walk around the pannier market and went to Bideford had the best fudge at Rolys  also went to Rolys at Totnes but the fudge wasnt as soft and sweet as teh one at Bideford, it must be the way they stir in in the massive pot... had a walk about but couldnt see anyone fishing, mind you tide was out! Went to Appledore aswell massive carpark at the end but it was drizzling and cold and nowhere looks the same but it is pretty with the quaint alleys and old charm. Been looking for jobs in DEvon but ive no chnace unless i win the lotto...Off to the New Forest next week and i'll be comparing the fudge and cream teas in hampshire...



I lived for 18 years in this area, I went down last in october 06, just can't afford to do it again this year as the Outer Hebrides and Devon in one year, needs a deisel mortgage. Did you get down to Hartland quay, thats the best spot and you can wild by the Lighthouse or there is a cheap farm site in Stoke, with great views of Lundy.


----------



## wallacengromit (Jul 8, 2008)

I did go to Hartland Quay and was advised we'd get moved on at 3 am ...and missed the camp site sign at Stoke - met someone later on who stayed there and they said good views but v windy as you would expect -  went to a cl on teh a39, went to teh Anchor Pub at Hartland or Stoke - good food and good portions - couldnt eat dessert in. most spots i fancied staying at had signs no camping overnight unfortunately ...I spent 190.00 on diesel overall and  178.00 at vets last night so next wk away is now looking slim


----------



## Firefighter M (Jul 10, 2009)

*Overnight ASDA M5 J17*

Hello all, have just returned from 10 lovely days in Cornwall, before the heavy rain. June 2009

On my route from Staffordshire I did use the ASDA just off J17 of the M5.
I parked up at 10.30pm for the night, did a little shopping and went off to bed until 7am next day. Lots of others also parked including a few LGV's.

Best to use the far back of the car park to avoid traffic/ noise etc.
I had a pieceful night except for a few boy racers around midnight, they only stayed fro around 20 mins or so.

Hope this is of use.
Regards FF. M


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 10, 2009)

Any one know of a stopover near Bristol. The city site is booked up and has been since February! We are going to a family do in St.Andrews,looking for a spot within a taxi ride from there.
As far as ASDA is concerned,Walmart,the parent company,permit overnighting in their store car parks in Canada and the States. If it says Walmart on the store plead ignorance as you have done it overseas.


----------



## PaulC (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't think parking in such places are a good idea after what I heard on the radio last night, they might be using clampers!


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 10, 2009)

wallacengromit said:


> thanks very much for your replies folks. i'm off to Barnstaple for starters - cant wait to get away , i want to see if Instow is still as lovely as i remember it from many years ago....did think about going in one run but might fall asleep and my pooch has to have T breaks, anyway thats assuming i can get diesel as people panic buy...



 I lived in Instow, Bideford, Westward Ho!, Littleham and Woolfardisworthy, from 71 to 89. I have been back a bit but you can no longer overnight on the (Instow) dunes, as they have a gate that is locked at night.( I spent a winter in one of those wooden Chalets next to the old railway, now the tarka trail.) I think you might get away with parking overnight at the bottom end of bideford Quay car park as there are no barriers and i am sure some do. As I still have mates down there i just park outside their houses so dont need a wild spot. Hartland Quay maybe O.K if you ask the landlord. The way down is steep but I used to take 53 seater Coaches down there. The kiosk is manned till about 6 but i dont know if it is checked after that. A cheap Farm field site is great in Stoke, opposite the Church with fantastic views of Lundy. There is  car park near Hartland Lighthouse but the approach is narrow for big units.

You could Try Northam Burroughs but I don't Know if it has a gate or hieght barriers. Of course the whole place will be mobbed at this time of year, thats why I go down in October.

Give my regards to the place, I still Love it.


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasquatch,  there is a truck stop/cafe on Avonmouth docks


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 10, 2009)

Brand new ASDA opened up here in Glenrothes last week which has a lot of parking attendants.  Son went in to virtually empty car park with Merc van to be given a warning as he was, by the nature of the van, over two bays.

Needless to say he moved on to Morrison's just round the corner and ASDA have now lost two customers for life, as I would face it up and its not worth the hassle

Give a man a badge and common sense is out the window


----------

